

3 Questions: Alan Guth on new insights into the ‘Big Bang’ - dalek2point3
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2014/3-q-alan-guth-on-new-insights-into-the-big-bang.html

======
nmac
Interesting, since I heard Paul Steinhardt give a talk not too long ago
concerning some skepticism towards the inflationary model's ability to explain
the issues that it set out to model (such as the horizon problem, etc.). I
wonder if the skepticism on the theoretical side will still linger given some
empirical data.

